# Custom backup



## nebo (Mar 3, 2012)

*H*i, I have freebsd FreeBSD insta*l*led and configured with some programs (thundercache, mysql, apache, php...), is there a way to back it up to a DVD to install later? *I* can back up the entire system with dd but *I* wo*u*ld like to create a DVD install. *T*he system is instal*l*ed in a 80GB HDD and *I* have 2TB HDD with the files (cache, movies, music...) that *I* don't need to back up.

Thanks,


----------



## bbzz (Mar 3, 2012)

Back up to a DVD? You could *dump* filesystems and write to DVD.


----------

